# Shrimp subsgrate question



## parasuco (Mar 30, 2011)

Im looking to set up a 20 gallon tank to house CRS. It will be planted with mosses, blyxa, and tenellus. I bought a bag of Ada aqua soil but it is not enough for the 20 gallon. Is it ok to put flourite substrate to cover the bottom then Ada on top? Will it still buffer my ph and not expire prematurely?

Thanks in advance
Noel


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

How many liters is the bag? 9L is enough for 20 gal.

It depends on what you use for top-ups and water changes. If you use RO water, it will last longer than if you used tap. If you have the new ADA Amazonia or the older type II, it will buffer your ph even with less than an inch of substrate at the bottom. I started a new tank with type I and I'm having trouble with it buffering properly.


----------



## parasuco (Mar 30, 2011)

I got the 9L bag, what kind of problem are you having? This is my first time trying this soil. I was using the fluval brand but I didn't have much luck due to my tap water being so high(7.8). 

Is it ok to use tap water when I'm cycling the tank then 100% ro after?
will beach rocks raise the ph? Im planning on putting some to support my driftwood.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

You'll actually find it will take longer to cycle using tap water and the substrate will have to work a lot harder. Mine took almost 2 months to stop leeching ammonia, but I used only tap water and did less water changes than what people suggested. It's perfect if you're starting a planted tank though.

The problem I'm having now is using type I, and the water turned brownish and remained cloudy. Much longer than type II. Hopefully you don't have the same problem.


----------

